

BASSCSS – Next level css tooltip - recyclerobot
http://jxnblk.github.io/basscss/

======
vinspee
This looks nice and seems to be a decent solution to setting a consistent
vertical rhythm, but doesn't seem to really use any Sass features, and the old
OOCSS-style layout helpers leave a bad taste in my mouth. Seems easier to
extend placeholders rather than use those classes all over the place in your
markup. Sure, you CAN do something like this:

<div class="h2 left p2 mr2 bold white bg-blue rounded">.oh</div>

but do you really want to?

